
Leaked IMF convo about ominous ‘event’ in Greece, ultimatum to Germany - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.rt.com/news/338201-wikileaks-imf-greece-event/
======
ZoeZoeBee
Here are the transcripts of the conversation posted by Wikileaks yesterday.

[https://wikileaks.org/imf-
internal-20160319/transcript/IMF%2...](https://wikileaks.org/imf-
internal-20160319/transcript/IMF%20Anticipates%20Greek%20Disaster.pdf)

------
junto
What are the actual goals of the IMF? I'm struggling to understand why it is
in their interest to bankrupt Greece.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
>The IMF assesses whether domestic policies promote countries’ own stability
by examining risks they might pose to domestic and balance of payments
stability and advises on needed policy adjustments. It also proposes
alternatives when countries’ policies promote domestic stability but could
adversely affect global stability.

[http://www.imf.org/external/np/exr/facts/globstab.htm](http://www.imf.org/external/np/exr/facts/globstab.htm)

In other words, poorer countries are often forced to take un-repayable loans
to deal with a tough situation, they then find themselves subject to the true
intentions of the IMF, which are difficult to discern.

The IMF often says one thing while doing the other to mask its actual goals.

